# OCR 3....anyone for newbie advice?



## bgmad (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm looking to purchase an OCR 3 for my wife and I. i toured about 1500 miles last year on a heavy modded out hybrid. Time for something new. I'm looking in the $500 range. can someone help me out?


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

If you do a search on ebay for giant ocr, you will find several ocr 3's for sale. If you are looking for member w/ one, you need to let them know whether she needs small, medium, etc.


----------

